# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  هدیه ماکروسافت :Python Tools for Visual Studio

## r00tkit

http://pytools.codeplex.com/




> *An integrated environment for developing Python in VS2010*
> 
> 
> Advanced editing, Intellisense, browsing, “Find all refs”, REPL, …Supports CPython and IronPythonLocal & Cluster/remote debuggingProfiling with multiple viewsInteractive parallel computing via integrated IPython REPLSupport for HPC clusters and MPI, including debugging supportNumPy & SciPy for .NetSupport for Cloud Computing (soon)Support for Dryad (large scale, data-intensive parallel programming) (soon)Free & Open Source (Apache 2.0)


Python Tools for Visual Studio is a free & open source plug-in for  Visual Studio 2010 from Microsoft's Technical Computing Group

واقعا" جالبه  حتی از  ironpythonstudio

----------

